# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Yigal mesika DESCARGA ELECTRICA

## Güew-on

Buenas e adquirido el descarga electrica,y intento acer lo del florescente pero no logro encenderlo,ya se que no se puede encender del todo,pero es que no me ace ni la chispa,y lo que tampoco me sale es lo del billete,lo de lebantarlo....ay algo que aumente la potencia??e probado mojando el suelo y todo y algo mas si que da,pero solo en descargas  al dedo...no se si me explico...Darme algun consejo los que ya lo tengais,pues yo solo se lo que dicen las intrucciones de tienda magia,en las del dvd salen en ingles y yo de ingles ni flowers

Muchisiiiimas gracias...

un Saludu

----------


## JhonnyNaipes

Yo lo tengo montado todo, he comprobado que hace contacto y nada de nada. Espero el lunes para poder comprar baterias nuevas, tal vez sea eso.
Por cierto ayer me pase por una tienda para comprar un fluorescente de 12 v, y me dijeron que vale cualquiera ya que lo transforma en esos voltios es la reactancia que lleva dónde va sujeto ( de electricidad ni flores, no sé si será cierto). Si alguién hace lo de encender el fluorescente no podía "iluminar" un poco.
Lo del confetti, tampoco me sale, igualmente confio en que sean las baterias.
Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda
Un saludo

----------


## pujoman

para que os salga lo del confeti, se debe estar a maxima potencia. Lo del florescente no lo probe aun, pero segun yigal tb tienen q estar al maximo. Lo del billete que mencionas, siento decepcionarte pero no usa el electric para hacer eso, usa sus lazos "loops" de yigal mesika.

----------


## Güew-on

aver....ya e podido acer mas pruevas os kuentoooo....

Maxima potencia siempreeee,no os asusteis no ace nadaaa,otra cosa mojar un poco el suelo y pisar con el hierro ace mas potencia,tmb e comprobado k el iman si lo dejas fijo al hierro ace mas carga ke si lo llevas en el otro zapato,osea al estar continuado se almacena mas energia en tu cuerpo,lo del florescente,ni con pilas nuevas y e probado con 2 florescentes uno de 12 y uno de 6 y ninguno ace nada...lo de lebantar cosas si es en la palma de alguien se lebantan mas...pero solo e podido con trocitos de papel,tabaco demigado y un papel de fumar lo llegas a lebantar casi como el billete,un billete solo lo puedes lebantar de un lado pero usando las 2 manos con un dedo a kada punta pero no se lebanta del todo eh...lo ke mas efecto da es el papel de fumar..si descubroa lgo mas ya os contare

----------


## JhonnyNaipes

Con la ilusión que me hacía, pero veo que igual he tirado el dinero. Si lo del fluorescente no se puede hacer y las limitaciones que tienes para hacer lo del confetti igual empiezo a pensar que nos han tomado el pelo.  :evil: 
En nada x aquí, creo recordar que Jorge Blass si hizo lo del fluorescente. Lo dicho mañana lunes, si puedo, me pasaré a comprar baterias nuevas y empezaré a experimentar y ya os contaré.
Sería interesante las aportaciones de los foreros que tengan el aparatito en cuestión.
Un saludo

----------


## Ravenous

Hombre, muchos se a quejado de que el aparato viene encendido en el paquete y con el imán bailando por ahí, con lo que se gastan las pilas. Hay que tirar más de buscador, hombre.

----------


## Karlim Karras

mas cuidado con lo que compran ami me paso lo mismo con este aparatillo

----------


## JhonnyNaipes

Bueno con baterias nuevas, lo de la descarga al espectador y lo del confetti, prueba superada. Ahora lo del fluorescente ni de coña.
Buscando he visto linternas con un fluorescente incorporado, voy a tratar de conseguir una para hacer la prueba.
Un saludo

----------


## Güew-on

Tengo un iman pk y e pensado que lo mismo si lo pongo en mi curpo creeo mas electricidad,pero no me atrevo a probarlo por si me da una descarga guapa jajaj...mañana si puedo lo are primero sustituiendo el iman y tocandolo...ya os contare aver

----------


## JhonnyNaipes

La prueba con el fluorescente de la linterna ha sido un fracaso, no da señal de encendido por ningún lado. Me parece que nos quedamos con transmitir energia al espectador y lo del confetti (hecho con papel de fumar, ya que con confetti normal sale muy poco).
Creo que me doy por vencido para lo del fluorescente, si alguien hace algo al respecto ya informará.
Por si alguien duda en comprarlo, sinceramente NO MERECE LA PENA.
Un saludo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Y con una bombilla de esas pequeñitas que trabajan a 4.5V, de esas que nos hacian comprar en el cole para hacer trabajos de tecnologia?

¿Alguien lo ha probado? No son caras,y no requieren la energia que requiere un fluorescente ... Por probar...

----------


## magodiego

Si alguien quiere saber como se hace el del fluorescente que me mande un mensaje privado y se lo explicaré.

 Un saludo!!

----------


## elphreaker

Para por si las moscas alguien sigue leyendo esto , las luces noemales no valen tienen que ser fluorescentes por narices ya que lo unico que hace uno es un flujo de corriente entre la zona en la que toca uno el tubo y otro punto que este conectado a tierra o cerca de alguna toma de tierra (por ejemplo si alguien lo sujeta por el otro extremo) y el flujo de corriente es lo que provoca la luminisfencia del fluor de dentro

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Un apunte, las lámparas fluorescentes no tienen fluor en su interior.

----------


## ZAFER

Tienen fósforo.

----------


## elphreaker

No tengo ni P** Idea por que he dicho fluor ya que se que es fosforo lo que contiene su interior y lo que se produce es un arco electrico atraves de el argon que contiene y excita el fosforo que es el polvo de su interior

----------


## Jmac

Para los que querais saber sobre la lamparas y tubos fluorescentes.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A1mpara_fluorescente

----------


## elphreaker

No tiene nada que ver el voltaje al que funcione la bombilla ya que estos aparatos funcionan con alto voltaje y lo que provocan es que ya que son de alta frecuencia y provocan una reactancia atravesando en cristal y tu dedo hace de ánodo virtual (ya que tu dedo no es un electrodo) y cualquier otro punto de el tubo fluorescente ya sea por capacitancia o por un contacto a tierra (depende del voltage [Si tienes "un chorro de voltios" <30 kv no te hace falta q toque a tierra aunque esto es muy relativo]) Pues eso , agregademe si os quereis montar uno

----------


## Jmac

Aconsejo, NO jugar con voltios incontrolados. Fabricar artilugios para este menester es ALTAMENTE PELIGROSO, sobre todo si no se controla la CORRIENTE.

----------


## elphreaker

Tienes toda la razon del mundo , he visto varios accidentes, controlas la electronica? ya que para lo que sobre todo entre hoy en este foro era para charlar sobre trucos electricos y electronicos, Conoces algun truco con bobinas de tesla?   :Lol:

----------


## Jmac

Una vez le repare una a un profesor de Fisica, pero al final no la probamos ya que lo destinaron a otro colegio.

----------


## ERNEKOF

Reemplazar las baterias por baterias con mas carga como por elemplo dos baterias de celular conectadas en serie o una bateria de gel 12v (las de las ups) Suerte!!

----------


## pepsis68

Hola a todos para que funcione lo del fluorescente un espectador deb de tocar el otro extremo del fluorescente para cerrar circuito
saludos

----------


## pepsis68

por cierto en el video que viene junto con el aparatillo se ve al Mesik haciendo "flotar" un anillo alguien me puede decir si es posible realmente hacerlo??
gracias

----------


## Warlock

Hombre...no hay nada imposible...pero que te va a resultar arduo...ya te lo digo yo.

----------


## lossar

Por si sirve de algo y puesto que no sé si debo/puedo destripar el funcionamiento del aparato, mejorará el resultado del mismo introduciendo todas las mejoras que lleven a elevar la diferencia de potencial entre tú y el resto. Esa es la base.

No obstante, desde mi punto de vista este aparato debería de venderse con mucha más información respecto a su funcionamiento y posibilidades. Echo de menos en las instrucciones una explicación detallada del funcionamiento y sus mejoras, así como la potencialidad que para realizar efectos tiene.

Aparte lo lo ya sabido del fluorescente, tabaco, descarga al espectador etc .entiendo este aparato tiene que tener muchisimas más aplicaciones. ¿Alguién ha encontrado mayores aplicaciones?

----------


## chip

Hola
hace poco vi un truco en donde de iluminaba una bombilla, esta no era transparente sino de color mate al igual que los tubos florescentes. 
Supongo que meteran diodos led de alta luminosidad y un circuito temporizador.

----------


## pujoman

para potenciar el electric, esta explicado en este mismo foro....a ver si buscamos un poco mas!

saludos

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...light=electric

----------


## oscar sanjuan

hola necesito indicaciones.un saludo

----------


## Ravenous

Si, mira, sigues todo recto durante trescientos metros, en la glorieta giras a la izquierda y sigues otros cuarenta metros. Giras a la derecha y luego a la derecha otra vez. Luego la cuarta a la izquierda y ahí ya seguro que encuentras sentido a tu mensaje.

----------


## oscar sanjuan

perdon me referia a que me compre el touch de yigal y para mi sorpresa no puedo hacer lo de florescente no va, he probado la ostia de cosas ,hace unos dias me encontre con un post que decian que se podia hacer y que me ayudarian .perdon por mi anterior post , un saludo, gracias.

----------


## Ravenous

Para eso tienes que tenerlo al máximo, con las baterías lo más nuevas posible, e influye bastante el fluorescente que uses, uno de esos de linterna múltiple debería ir bien. toca con la mano un extremo, y pasa la otra a lo largo del tubo.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

al final sirvio lo del fluorecente o no?? me gustaria saber, porque me interesa este efecto

----------


## Adam Crowley

Para realizar el truco del billete necesitas o elastico transparente, o el tarantula de yigal mesika.
pero te lo recomiendo con un poco de elastico transparente unido a cera de mago.............
es casi lo mismo-----
Atentamente y nos vemos

----------


## kikepasa

A ver, el fluorescente solo enciende si se cierra el circuito de iones, es decir, si un espectador sujeta un borne y tu tocas el otro.Si tu tocas los dos no encenderá jamas
Tambien sirve si tocas un borne y el otro el suelo
Yo uso un minifluorescente de pocos watios y va genial, porque por descontado que un fluorescente grande no lo enciendes ni por casualidad

Espero haberte ayudado

----------

